# This is amazing



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

This is amazing.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=RobaJKGMMiE


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Crazy Austrians. 
I've seen some WIERD things on that show, as well as some amazing things like that. 
Thanks for sharing, Stan.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen an end-loader crawl onto a RR Coal car or Gondola, but climbing a tower is a new one!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

All Guys watching that video will think "awesome"!! 
All Women will think "why??"  

Scot


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

And guys like me who have spent their whole life around heavy equipment are thinking, "How good are those hydraulic lines"?









Keith


----------



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

Stan,
I thought this was the best but yours wins!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zn4eVaRhGM

Ti


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking, why would the guy be standing under it?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 24 Mar 2010 10:17 AM 
And guys like me who have spent their whole life around heavy equipment are thinking, "How good are those hydraulic lines"?









Keith




Well..they are Germans afterall..so the lines are probably very good!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking the same about the hydraulic lines and standing underneath. Probably did some serious mods for this spectacle!! 

But still, COOL!


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Just the engineering and construction of the tower, and the plates on the machine was impressive, but the guy running the machine had a lot more nerve than I do.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, pretty darn impressive but I've seen too many welds pull apart, lines break, and other things go wrong that supposedly "can't fail", to be relaxed watching it! I would think to pass the safety inspection/regs there must be a lot of redundancy built into it though. Still...cool stunt!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool. leave it to the Germans to come up with a unique way to show off their engineering prowness.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy moly! The guy standing under it is an idiot, though.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Has Lotsasteam seen this??? 

MANFRED !!!!!!!


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Stan

Yeah, yeah, yeah, tower climbing excavators are a euro a dozen in Germany. 

Now do it with a STEAM-powered excavator! Now that would be great.

Actually I wonder who designed this system any why? Who did the first test run? And finally did the guy also have to "climb" back down the tower with his excavator?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Too cool!


----------

